# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Remee Dream Mask Opens the Gateway to Lucid Dreams, In Style - Technabob (blog)

## Dream Guide Team

Technabob (blog)*Remee Dream Mask Opens the Gateway to Lucid Dreams, In Style**Technabob (blog)*Basically, six red lights will strobe, sweep and blink at customizeable intervals to stimulate your visual field, improving REM sleep and increasing the chances of *lucid dreaming*, so you can control your own dreams. Remee is available in various *...*REM sleepCNET*all 4 news articles »*

----------

